# 2ww - Mood swings..



## Deannericho (Aug 28, 2007)

Hello all,.. 

So i am 6 days down!! 8 days to go of my 2ww!! I am amazed by the amount of mood swings i am having..  

Today i have been really upset, i feel emotionally drained.. I am scared not sure if its for the BFN or if its just the anticipation, i feel really negative. I dont feel like its worked.. I have tried having a good old talkin to myself! And do feel a little bit better but still a bit down..  

Yesterday i was on top of the world was 100% sure that it had worked.. Its crackers..  

I am looking for signs.. and dont seem to have any!! - I am 6dpt on a three day thransfer so it is far far too early for me to be panicing isnt it! 

My DH is going round the bend,.. If its not sad / happy its angry.. poor dh dare not look at me ha ha..  

As i am a first timer ivfer i thought i would post my feelings and hopefully get some others experiences.. 

Fingers crossed for my BFP - And for many more in the next couple of weeks..


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I think the feelings you're experiencing are completely normal and I'm sure I can speak for pretty much every woman who'd been through IVF and say we all totally empathise with you....the 2ww is the worst !  

But you also need to consider that not only are they normal emotions to be going through, the drugs will be playing a part in all this too....especially the progesterone which can cause the following...

headache 
breast tenderness or pain 
upset stomach and/or vomiting 
diarrhea and/or constipation
bloatedness
windiness
urinary problems eg frequent peeing
tiredness 
muscle, joint, or bone pain 
mood swings/irritability/excessive worrying 
sneezing/coughing/runny nose 
vaginal discharge/increase in cervical mucus
PMS like symptoms


Some women may get absolutely no symptoms, others may get some....we're all different and each treatment cycle can vary.

If you're 7dp3dt today then it is far too early to get any genuine pg symptoms...most women don't get these until they're around 6 weeks (although some may be a little more sensitive to the hormones than others).

However hard, try not to over analyse anything...or nothing as the case may be....there is no way of knowing what's happening at this stage so try and keep yourself as occupied as possible to keep your mind off it all.

Lots of luck
Natasha


----------



## latestarter (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi there,

I'm on my 2ww as well - I'm 9dp3dt so just a few days ahead of you!  I'm testing on Monday & I would gladly wait indefinately!  As you can see from my signature this is my 4th 2ww (2nd with d/e) and it doesn't get much better  

This time I have loads of things going on but like Natasha says at this stage it is all about the hormone supplements we are taking.  I think it is very unlikely most women have any pg symptoms before they are even 4 weeks, although we are obviously always looking for them!

On my one & only bfp I had practically nothing going on & I was fairly pleased because on my first 2ww I had loads of cramps and pains & turned out to be a bfn.  Having said that loads of women have cramps and get a bfp, it is just the progesterone I think...

I've been keeping an FET diary - this is the first time I've done this & just because I've been so depressed - I have found it really helpful.

Loads of       to us for our bfp's next week!


----------



## Deannericho (Aug 28, 2007)

thanks for your replies ladies.. 

I have given up looking for anything, pretty much everuything Natasha listed was what i was clinging onto as symptoms.. and then io realised... your all right it is just too early to tell! 

I have no energy to be positive as such! but instead have vowed to stay netural. I have found that this works really well.. If they were going to stick they would have stuck? there is nothing that i can do now either way  

I hope you have the BFP u so deserve latestarter 4 attmepts must be difficult to go through x x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hang in there *Deannericho* 

....you're half way there now...happy positive thoughts produce endorphins which can have a beneficial outcome...

Some studies have found "Regular laughter in IVF increases the chance of a successful pregnancy from 20% to 35%" ...so watch some silly films or read a funny book...and keep your mind off whats going on.

The 2ww I feel is the hardest part of the whole IVF cycle because it's completely out of our control (been through plenty of IVF/FET 2ww's to know...not in 2ww yet but we're doing our 7th tx cycle now).....you just have to try and stay busy and not over analyse anything. You're 8dp3dt today...embies would be 11 days old and implantation can take up until they're around 12 days old....visualise those embies dividing, growing and getting all sticky and comfy for the next 9 months  

Lots of luck  
Natasha

Positive thoughts & sticky vibes to you too *latestarter*...you WILL be pregnant for Christmas...good luck for testing on Monday


----------



## Deannericho (Aug 28, 2007)

7 attempts.. wow!! 

I really hope this next cycle is it for you!! And thanks your positive thoughts have rubbed off on me.. I shall endavour to remain positive and relaxed..including no more irrational arguments with my poor dh who has been an absolute super star throughout the whole thing!! 

BFP thoughts to all..   

deanne x x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Deannericho said:


> I really hope this next cycle is it for you!! And thanks your positive thoughts have rubbed off on me.. I shall endavour to remain positive and relaxed..including no more irrational arguments with my poor dh who has been an absolute super star throughout the whole thing!!
> 
> BFP thoughts to all..
> 
> deanne x x


Thanks hun, there's ladies on here done more than me....you just have to keep believing 

....and I'm sure your DH understands.....I had a mini moan at my DP last night and he muttered under his breath about "bloody hormones"  ....so you're not alone 

PMA PMA PMA ~ positive mental attitude   (and orange is the colour for energy, positivity and fertility)

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## latestarter (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for your positive wishes ladies.

Lets hope we all have bfp's for Christmas         xx


----------

